# Best Plastic Plants



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I'm going to throw in the towel in my hopes to have a live planted aquarium. I just do not see myself having the money in the foreseeable future to update my lighting. With that being said, I will need to invest in some nice looking fake plants. Any recommendations on brands, or general advice on fake plants?


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I would recommend silk plants over plastic, they have a more real look to them and don't fade as easily in terms of colours...


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Tino said:


> I would recommend silk plants over plastic, they have a more real look to them and don't fade as easily in terms of colours...


Agreed ... silk plants look great and you can get some pretty cheap at a "Dollar Store"


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

anubias, java fern, java moss and hornwort all do well in relatively low light. I use room light plus 4 hours of artificial light and have great success with those plants.

I use regular fluorescent screw in light bulbs just like any old lamp takes.Much cheaper than the special bulbs for fish tanks. Get the "daylight" kind.


----------

